# THC Found in Colorado Towns Water



## burnin1 (Jul 23, 2016)

From thecannabist.co

*Hugo water: Test results coming soon amid THC worries*

*The town of about 750 on Colorados Eastern Plains warned its residents not to drink or cook with its tap water on Thursday because officials said multiple preliminary tests of the water came back positive for THC*

By *Jesse Paul and John Ingold*, _The Denver Post_







http://video.denverpost.com/?ndn.tr...eel=90115&sitesection=denverpost&vid=31178128

Authorities now say conclusive test results on the town of Hugos water supply should be completed by Saturday amid a suspected THC contamination of a well.

We want to know too, the sheriffs office said in a tweet announcing that results would not be ready Friday afternoon as hoped.

The town of about 750 on Colorados Eastern Plains warned its residents not to drink or cook with its tap water on Thursday because officials said multiple preliminary tests of the water came back positive for THC, the main psychoactive compound in marijuana.

Residents were told not even to let their pets drink the water.
Officials initially warned that even bathing in the water was dangerous, but later rescinded that alert.

There have been no reports of illnesses or any symptoms of impairment from drinking the water, officials said at a news conference Thursday evening. Deeper tests, which could be completed Friday, are needed to verify the presence of THC and to determine the level of contamination, if any.

We are checking to make sure this isnt because of the field test kit  that it isnt a false positive, said Capt. Michael Yowell of Lincoln County Sheriffs Office.

But Yowell said there were enough troubling signs for officials to take quick action.

Concerns about the water were first raised by a Hugo company using quick field tests to check employees for THC, Yowell said. The simple tests are similar in function to home pregnancy tests in that they can return only two results: positive or negative.

Yowell said Lincoln County officials conducted 10 other field tests, using two different types of test kits, on the towns water and six came back positive. Authorities later isolated the positive results to a single well  well No. 1, about a mile south of Hugos small downtown. When sheriffs deputies investigated, Yowell said, they found signs of forced entry at the well, though it is unclear when the damage may have occurred.

Agents from the FBI and Colorado Bureau of Investigation are participating in the probe.









The Loaf N Jug convenience store in Hugo didnt stock coffee on July 22, 2016 after officials found THC in the towns water supply. The Colorado Bureau of Investigation is conducting tests on the water.

Distribution of water began in the town on Friday morning, residents could get water at the Hugo Town Hall. The city was handing out water bottles and allowing residents to fill containers.
Please take care of each other and let (neighbors) know water is available, Lincoln County Public Health posted on its Facebook page.
Some have cast doubt on the dangers of THC-contaminated water or whether its even possible to spike tap water with marijuana.
It would take more product than any of us could afford to contaminate a city water supply to the extent that people would suffer any effects, Dr. John Fox, Lincoln Countys health officer, said in a statement.
Peter Perrone, who owns Wheat Ridge cannabis testing facility Gobi Analytical, said cannabinoids such as THC or CBD are in no way soluble in water.
There is zero possibility that theres anything like THC in the Hugo water, Perrone said.







Hugo resident Sam Stalford gets ready to get into his truck to go pick up bottled water July 22, 2016 after officials found THC in the towns water supply. CBI is testing the water for Lincoln County. 

(RJ Sangosti, The Denver Post)
This story was first published on DenverPost.com

http://www.thecannabist.co/2016/07/22/hugo-water-test-results-suspected-thc-contamination/59105/


----------



## yarddog (Jul 23, 2016)

Y'all save me some of that there "contaminated water".    I'll b there as quick as I can.


----------



## SHOT (Jul 23, 2016)

I wish this will happen someday in my country.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2016)

Lolololol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

What a bunch of idiots. And i mean idiots. I didnt realize ppl could be so freaking retarded.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 23, 2016)

I am wityh the group that does not even believe that it is possible to "spike" water with cannabis.  Like mentioned, cannabis is not soluable in water....so how could this happen....and why were they testing water for THC in the first place?  This is a weird story based on some kind of field test that could well be wrong.


----------



## thacheese (Jul 23, 2016)

An infusion? Oil concentrated into something that will dissolve? Gallons of something like infused honey could prob do it... A little spikes a cooler of fruit juice just fine.

is this treated water? did someone botch a vat of rso and pour it down the drain??


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't believe that line of crap for one minute. I worked for the Water Dept several yrs ago,,,it didn't happen guys. It would take way way way to much THC to even show up in such a large water supply. Even then,,,i would call it BULLSHIT. Besides oil and water do not mix.


----------



## thacheese (Jul 23, 2016)

nobody said it has to be a colloidal perfectly suspended solution. large bodies of water are also generally in motion...

I'd question the qty required, but i'd assume a large ammt of infused alcohol, or food byproduct undiluted could do something in a water supply.


***there are measurable ammts of thc in our toilet waste water already, the gov't has been measuring this for years. we piss it out, and it mixes in water fine...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

Havent tested my toilet water lately, ,,but again im gonna call it what it is,,,bull.


----------



## thacheese (Jul 23, 2016)

Just saying... The fact that something isn't naturally water soluble doesn't really mean anything at all... I agree that any real qty is unlikely, but making things soluble and suspending them in liquid isn't impossible. With the money/time and desire I'm sure a water supply could be spiked.

I'm not even sure, but the newer isolates/distillates might be soluble alone...

Likely not a true case of spiked water, but not as impossible as some would suggest.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

Anything is possible,,but i cant see why ANYBODY would waste that much time,effort and tons of THC to mess with a water supply that I still dont understand why it was tested for THC. I have never seen a water report from any city that tested for THC.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2016)

They went from testing employees for  thc, to the water supply? 

"I'm high but all I drank was water." :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

If so they are all asleep.  Lol


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Something is not right with this story....:**:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe1jjYCMDFM[/ame]


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Here is the latest news from Reuters regarding the THC water tests.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-colorado-marijuana-idUSKCN1030S0


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

thacheese said:


> Just saying... The fact that something isn't naturally water soluble doesn't really mean anything at all... I agree that any real qty is unlikely, but making things soluble and suspending them in liquid isn't impossible. With the money/time and desire I'm sure a water supply could be spiked.
> 
> I'm not even sure, but the newer isolates/distillates might be soluble alone...
> 
> Likely not a true case of spiked water, but not as impossible as some would suggest.



Peter Perrone, a chemist and owner of the state-licensed cannabis testing facility, Gobi Analytical in suburban Denver said in an interview that it is virtually impossible to find THC in water in concentrated levels because cannabinoids are not water soluble.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

burnin1 said:


> Something is not right with this story....:**:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe1jjYCMDFM



Go figure. Its all bullshit.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2016)

LOL--just as we figured WH--a line of bull by some reefer madness idiot with absolutely no basis in fact.  And I really want to know why anyone was testing water for THC in the first place?  And how did they tested it?  Is there actually a field test kit that tests water for THC?  The entire story sounded bogus from the get go.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes mam,,,but even as stupid as it sounded, ,,some where biting on the bait,,which worries me that ppl would consider such rediculous bullshit. Thats how crap gets a foothold.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2016)

They been doing it forever. Hysteria is a powerful persuader.


----------



## thacheese (Jul 24, 2016)

naturally soluble, and able to be suspended in water aren't the same... 

it's not going to leech out of plants into the groundwater, just like other leafy based psychoactive plants... that's what that means... 

there are a variety of thc infused products with syrup suspended in water, and the carbonated ones are generally not shaken...

Just saying... Not economically or naturally possible from cultivation, but not impossible overall.



*i'm glad it's not true, highlights false positive tests, and disproves any real threat of natural/accidental thc contamination in the water.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

Im going by what the Chemist says. If anybody knows,,its a CHEMIST. I understand what your saying my friend,,,but your point has nothing to do with the line of crap they are trying to feed their citizens.


----------



## thacheese (Jul 24, 2016)

My point is that "impossible" and "B.S." aren't the same as not likely, or not economically feasible. What the chemist says doesn't conflict at all with what i said. Thc isn't washing off of plants into water supply...

Just because it would take a twisted Bill Gates' resources to spike a public water supply doesn't mean impossible, just unlikely....

I'm spiking a glass of water on my desk with some slactivis syrup right now.. 

Then again, what would I know about that? I'm an idiot, not a chemist. have a good day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

Never said you were an idiot,,you did. Not sure why your getting so mad anyway. Hope that spiked drink works quickly. Calm down bro,,,Dang,,,,,,you fall out of bed or what,,,, lol

OKAY,,,how bout anything is possible????You good with that? Now im going to pass you a joint :48:


----------



## thacheese (Jul 24, 2016)

I'll just leave this here...



WeedHopper said:


> What a bunch of idiots. And i mean idiots. I didnt realize ppl could be so freaking retarded.



Not mad, but i'll call you out on that... text doesn't convey tone. I'll calmly tell you you're wrong all day, and that it's dumb to simply discount things without all the facts because you feel they are unlikely. Have a good day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

1st off that was referring to the morons who was responsible for the article,,,not you. Look if your looking for a fight,,look somewhere else.  Bout sick of this crap and you,,,, so im gonna go drink a cold beer and smoke a bowl,,,and ill leave it right here. You are poking the bear,,and i am in no mood.


----------



## thacheese (Jul 24, 2016)

In no mood? I'm not afraid of you in any way whatsoever. You jumped straight into this with negativity/name calling (policy violation? who cares?) regardless of who it was directed at, and I've done nothing but convey FACT. Your negativity and opinion vs fact isn't a fight. You need to calm down. People can disagree with your assertions of what's not possible.

I don't really care if you don't like me. Bears aren't dangerous on the internet, they are a hilarious fetish. I'm not trying to "poke a bear". If that's how you see yourself, I'm not judging. I didn't want a fight, but I don't respond to idle threats and negativity. Chill. There's not much else you can do.

Good day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

Not afraid.how old are you 12... :rofl:
Your funny. I have always said,,dont want you to be afraid,,,then i have to chase you down to kick your ***. I will give you my address if you wanna come over and have dinner.


----------



## thacheese (Jul 24, 2016)

I do have the sense of humor of a 12 year old sometimes. I'm glad you got a laugh out of that, and apparently relaxed a little.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

Damn,,,finally ya want to laugh. Kool
I do agree with you that anything is possible. I just think these ppl are morons trying to scare ppl.
Dont wanna fight with you my friend. I am very open minded,,,hence i am an Atheist.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 24, 2016)

yea ok---thc in the water---i couldn't even read the article cause it made me sick---did it mention all those pharmaceuticals that people are notorious for flushing down the toilet and end up in the system at the sewage treatment plants that can't be completely cleaned out---what a sad sad pathetic bastard pushing that propaganda---fear monger s.o.b.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2016)

:yeahthat:


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 25, 2016)

The link I posted earlier on this thread stated that further tests done on this towns well showed no THC found.

I saw this story of THC in a Colorado towns water all over the network news the other day.

I saw this news story about THC found in this towns water published all over the world. Pakistan, Greece, all of Europe and most of Asia.

One unmentioned network stated if Colorado towns are showing up with THC in their water, what is going to happen when other states legalize?

I saw nothing on any of the networks stating that these claims were proven false.

Who would be behind testing this small towns water for THC? Who woulde behind falsifying the test results and publicizing that THC was found in this towns water?

I saw very few news reports of these claims being false in the print news.

I smell a rat.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2016)

Whats new,,,plenty rats still in charge  of things. Basterds.


----------

